# Ρωμαίικα μειονοτικά



## Costas (Mar 30, 2013)

Έπειτα από περίπου μισό αιώνα
*Δόθηκε η άδεια για την επαναλειτουργία ελληνικού σχολείου στην Ίμβρο*
(in.gr)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2013)

Να διορθώσουμε το "ρομέικα" σε "ρωμέικα"; Νομίζω ότι έτσι παραπέμπει σε Ρομά -- τουλάχιστον αυτό νόμισα εγώ διαβάζοντας πρώτα τον τίτλο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2013)

Ωραία είδηση από μόνη της, και προϊδεάζει για κάτι μεγαλύτερο (Χάλκη).

Αλλά γιατί Ρομέικα --που φέρνουν άλλα πράγματα στο νου; *Ρωμαίικα* λέγονται.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η "σωστή" ορθογραφία είναι _ρωμαίικα_... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?510


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2013)

Nihil obstat... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

Τώρα βέβαια εξαρτάται ποιος θα κάνει τη διόρθωση — διότι το δικό μου χέρι δεν πάει με τπτ να γράψει -_αίικα_... :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2013)

Εγώ το 'γραψα όπως ο Βηλαράς (μόνο που ανέκαθεν προτιμούσα το ι από το η), βοηθούσης και της νύχτας... :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Το είχα βρει και το φύλαγα για να το βάλω στα Εσιόδοξα Μυνήματα.:)


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2013)

Κι εγώ σκέφτηκα πού να το βάλω, και τελικά κατέληξα ότι τα μειονοτικά του Μείζονος Ελληνισμού αξίζουν το δικό τους νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Συμφωνώ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2013)

Τώρα αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς ρωμαίικο μειονοτικό, αλλά για να αποφύγω την πολυδιάσπαση:

*Αντιπρόεδρος τουρκικής κυβέρνησης: Να γίνει τζαμί η Αγία Σοφία*
(tvxs)
Σε ομιλία του στο ιστορικό τμήμα της Κωνσταντινούπολης ο κ. Αρίντς παραδέχθηκε πως κατά το παρελθόν ήταν αποδεκτό πρώην τζαμιά να μετατρέπονται σε μουσεία, «ωστόσο τώρα υπάρχει μία διαφορετική Τουρκία».

«Αντικρίζουμε αυτή την αθώα Αγία Σοφία και ευχόμαστε οι καλές της ημέρες να έρθουν σύντομα», πρόσθεσε.

Στην Τουρκία, άλλες δύο άλλες εκκλησίες που ονομάζονται Αγία Σοφία, μία στο Ιζνίκ και μία στην Τραπεζούντα, έχουν μετατραπεί εκ νέου σε τζαμιά, με τον τούρκο αντιπρόεδρο να δηλώνει «πολύ χαρούμενος» για την εξέλιξη.

Όπως μεταδίδει ο ανταποκριτής των Financial Times στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, αυτές οι μετατροπές εκκλησιών σε τζαμιά θεωρούνται «δοκιμές» για την μετατροπή και του ιστορικού δημιουργήματος στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.

Η Αγία Σοφία εγκαινιάστηκε το 537 μ.Χ. από τον βυζαντινό αυτοκράτορα Ιουστινιανό. Μετατράπηκε σε τζαμί από τον Μωάμεθ Β’ τον πορθητή το 1453, μετά την κατάκτηση της Πόλης από τους Οθωμανούς. Το 1935 μετατράπηκε σε μουσείο, συμβολίζοντας το αυστηρά κοσμικό κράτος που ίδρυσε ο Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2013)

Costas said:


> Το 1935 μετατράπηκε σε μουσείο, συμβολίζοντας το αυστηρά κοσμικό κράτος που ίδρυσε ο Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ.


Το οποίο πηγαίνει ολοταχώς περίπατο. Δεν του βγήκε του Ερντογάν το ευρωπαϊκό, και τώρα πάει να γίνει δύναμη του Ισλάμ. Και αναρωτιέσαι ποιον θα υποστήριζες; Τους κεμαλιστές, που είναι κοσμικοί αλλά με όλα τα σχετικά προβλήματα (εθνικισμός, κουρδικό, απαγόρευση γλωσσών, κυνήγι πολιτικών αντιπάλων κτλ κτλ), ή τους ισλαμιστές, που δείχνουν πιο ελαστικοί στα μειονοτικά, αλλά με όλα τα σχετικά προβλήματα (θεοκρατικοποίηση, καταπίεση κοινωνικών ελευθεριών, σκοταδισμός κτλ κτλ);

Έτσι όπως πάει ο Ερντογάν, βλέπω να ξανακάνει νόμιμη την πολυγαμία.


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2013)

Για την Αγία Σοφία Τραπεζούντας είχε κυκλοφορήσει και μια συλλογή υπογραφών, αλλά δεν είχε βέβαια αποτέλεσμα.

Εμείς, σαν κατακτημένοι και παλιότεροι στην περιοχή, έχουμε το άλλο πρόβλημα: έχουμε αρκετά ιστορικά τζαμιά στις περιοχές της χώρας που δεν έχουν αναγνωρισμένη μουσουλμανική μειονότητα, κι όμως παραμένουν είτε μουσεία είτε αποθήκες αρχαιοτήτων είτε κλειστά. Θα έπρεπε αυτά να γίνουν χώροι λατρείας με απαγόρευση μετατροπών και με περιορισμό χρήσης, όπως γίνεται με τις ιστορικές χριστιανικές εκκλησίες (π.χ. Φετιχέ Τζαμί και Άγιοι Απόστολοι στην Αρχαία Αγορά). Και βέβαια με τα συμβαίνοντα στην Τουρκία παίρνουν θάρρος και όσοι θέλουν τη Ροτόντα ναό του Αγ. Γεωργίου. Επίσης, οι δωδεκαθεϊστές θέλουν να ιερουργούν πάνω στην Ακρόπολη. Πώς το λένε; Συρροή διεκδικήσεων χρήσης κτιρίων; Μύλος!


----------

